
RefME Bought by Cite This for Me - polyphuckin
https://refme.zendesk.com/hc/en-gb/articles/115000823509
======
A_Dot
I love RefME, use it for everything, started using it after using Cite This
for Me became too annoying to use and bigger projects meant that I would have
to find the money to buy a membership (which I don't have) to stop my
references expiring after only 7 days. RefME has a lot of great features that
CTFM doesn't have and it actually works well and looks good. This is why this
is so annoying, it is essentially a downgrade. What I want to know is how much
Chegg bought RefME for, to see if the price was fair for such an amazing and
free service. I'll miss RefMe, does anyone know of any alternatives to CTFM?

------
redroot
Ex-employee here, left a while before this process started. We had a really
strong product, and loyal and growing user base, who rated us over Cite This
For Me consistently. It's a shame for the users that it ended this way, I
naively hope that CTFM pull their finger out and improve their product

~~~
polyphuckin
RefMe was amazing. The integration of app, folders, web clipper, annotations
and all that were amazing and it saved me such a headache in my dissertation.
It was a brilliant product.

I get the feeling from the FAQ that who ever wrote that isn't best pleased
either, looks like they took great pleasure in highlighting the differences
between the two.

